# Hobby 750?.. 2.5 td



## wozzer (Jun 10, 2013)

HI wife and i looking for first motor home and she likes the look of a 1999 Hobby she has been to see. I notice that later ones have the 2.8 engine , but this one has the early 2.5 .td can any one tell me if it is under powered or any thing else to look out for
We can just about stretch to the asking price or should we save a bit more and look for one with the 2.8ltd engine. I still fancy an A class but she likes the Hobbys looks.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Not sure what the size and weight might be of the Hobby you're looking at, but our Bessacarr has the 2.5 tdi and it's absolutely fine. Weight is 3400kg, length 2.4m. Reliability has been top notch (crossed fingers) and it returns about 25-27mpg. Maybe slightly noisier than the 2.8jtd in our previous van, but still pulls like a train and can get into 5th gear at lower revs.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The older hobby's are well put together, as are the Hymers of the same era.I found comparing the Hobby with other vans, that they are a little old fashioned or possible dated on the techno side.
Best look on the owners site for precise views and availability of spares, remembering that they have 6 wheels. when needing new tyres.
will a 2.5td pull the load, well yes but possibly not as well as you will want I imagine.
Make up a pro and Con list and then consider as to buying it.

cabby


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Our Hobby 700 has the 2.8 JTD and I would consider it underpowered. We live in it so it is loaded to the max and we struggle in first gear up some Devon and Cornish hills. Saying that, it will easily do 75+ on the flat.
If it was a 3 litre and RWD it would be the perfect van for us.


----------

